# Welcome Moonlight as Think Tank Analyst



## WAJsal

Welcome @Moonlight as our think tank analyst.






@Slav Defence ,@Arsalan ,@The Sandman ,@The Eagle ,@Zibago @django ....

And we hope to add more....

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Hyde

Congratulations

Well deserved

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## livingdead

congrats... 
did I miss any of her writeups?


----------



## Blue Marlin

whats her speciality ?
what qualifications has she got?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Very well deserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell hound

congrats @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyde

Blue Marlin said:


> whats her speciality ?
> what qualifications has she got?


We take months to decide promotion for each Member so I guess she must have passed the strict criteria to justify her title.

Thank you

Back to topic

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## livingdead

Zaki said:


> We take months to decide promotion for each Member so I guess she must have passed the strict criteria to justify her title.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Back to topic


you said 'well deserved'... you probably know something that we missed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

" Think Tank ", I suppose we will see some good posts down the line


----------



## Imran Khan

Zaki said:


> We take months to decide promotion for each Member so I guess she must have passed the strict criteria to justify her title.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Back to topic


itna na socha karo suger ho jati hai sir

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle

Apam promoted/T.T title.... Mubaraka....... 

Congrats and indeed, a well deserved promotion.... Best of luck and hope that you will be sharing more interesting and in-depth analysis per your area of interest. Once again, congrats......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

She deserves this I have read her article about CPEC which was in my opinion one of best I read about CPEC. I hope she continue her thoughtful impartial writing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HRK

Welcome addition ....

Congratulations ... to Moonlight ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hold up

Welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Many congratulations!! 

A well-deserved promotion. I hope you will keep up the good work and inspire others to follow!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kambojaric

Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

WAJsal said:


> Welcome @Moonlight as our think tank analyst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Slav Defence ,@Arsalan ,@The Sandman ,@The Eagle ,@Zibago @django ....
> 
> And we hope to add more....


Hahahahaha... I like that! 
Few days back @Zaki approached and had a convo. with me where he introduced @Moonlight .I took her interview and we decided to observe her.To our astonishment she turned out to be more amazing and hence she was promoted as TTA by webmaster.

Welcome to the club. 

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Blue Marlin

Zaki said:


> We take months to decide promotion for each Member so I guess she must have passed the strict criteria to justify her title.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Back to topic


i see that i recall she wrote a piece on cpec or the pakistani economy or something like that, but does that really merit a promotion? i thought experience and credibility justifies ones reason for a promotion.

mind you there's a few who need a demotion.

sorry for putting a downer on the thread but that's how i see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## untitled

Congratulations on your promotion Ma'am

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Blue Marlin said:


> i see that i recall she wrote a piece on cpec or the pakistani economy or something like that, but does that really merit a promotion? i thought experience and credibility justifies ones reason for a promotion.
> 
> mind you there's a few who need a demotion.
> 
> sorry for putting a downer on the thread but that's how i see it.


You always have two sides of the coin and I think not every member is aware of the true potential of other members. I think eventually you will agree to the decision taken by management as we put every member on observation for months before taking any step. That is one of the reason of our success and we rarely have to face disappointment.

Thank you - lets stick to the topic as this is not a thread for discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RealNapster

Baaji Ki taraki... 

Congratulation @Moonlight .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Farah Sohail

Woww!!!! Congratulations @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H!TchHiker

Congrats....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Congratulations @Moonlight 



hinduguy said:


> congrats...
> did I miss any of her writeups?


She did an excellent piece on CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Congrats. 
I don't know if she has written any good post other than trolling.
BTW How much salary she will get??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

A well deserved promotion without a doubt.




Congratzzzzz @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mugwop

@Moonlight Welcome to the club sister!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mentee

Mubarakbad @Moonlight on achieving the status of a developed nation  Allah kry'n jld webby ko replace kro or appoint us all as mods  @RealNapster @Hell hound @Djinn @The Sandman

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Moonlight

Thank you so much everyone.




Mentee said:


> Mubarakbad @Moonlight on achieving the status of a developed nation  Allah kry'n jld webby ko replace kro or appoint us all as mods  @RealNapster @Hell hound @Djinn @The Sandman



Hahaha. You are basically warning webby?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mentee

Moonlight said:


> Thank you so much everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha. You are basically warning webby?


Noooooooo just revealing your daring side

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RealNapster

Mentee said:


> Mubarakbad @Moonlight on achieving the status of a developed nation  Allah kry'n jld webby ko replace kro or appoint us all as mods  @RealNapster @Hell hound @Djinn @The Sandman



Bilqul.. ham apna kartavya man ki gehraaaeooo se pora karne ki Shapat lety hay.. let's make PDF Great Again. 
@Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Congrats dude

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

RealNapster said:


> Man.. i was wondering "mene ye comment kab kia" ..
> 
> BTW bro, DP wale Picture Ulti hay. mere jesi karo


M seedha Banda ho poothay kam nae krta 



Hell hound said:


> main tery sath hon @Mentee


Meray to para'n he reh  Daikh lo @RealNapster

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

RealNapster said:


> Guyz. ham teeno behno, Oops.. i mean Bhaio [ @Hell hound , @Mentee , @RealNapster ] ne Same dress silwaya hay. dekho zara...
> 
> @The Eagle .. @friendly_troll96 .. @Moonlight .. @Robinhood Pandey



Haa'n dolce and gabbana ka branded dress shop sy milta hain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

RealNapster said:


> Sath me shoes complimentary ..


Hush puppies ki franchise sy chori Kr k 



Hell hound said:


>


Acha chl sath vaali chair p sit down ho ja

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

RealNapster said:


> Guyz. ham teeno behno, Oops.. i mean Bhaio [ @Hell hound , @Mentee , @RealNapster ] ne Same dress silwaya hay. dekho zara...
> 
> @The Eagle .. @friendly_troll96 .. @Moonlight .. @Robinhood Pandey



Yup aur Guys, teeno ko ek saath pink hotay bhee dekh lena.... 

Thread yaad ha, a-lot of safai needed...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mentee

The Eagle said:


> Yup aur Guys, teeno ko ek saath pink hotay bhee dekh lena....
> 
> Thread yaad ha, a-lot of safai needed...


Is there any way that we could file a mercy petition 



RealNapster said:


> Guyz. ham teeno behno, Oops.. i mean Bhaio [ @Hell hound , @Mentee , @RealNapster ] ne Same dress silwaya hay. dekho zara...


 Haaa'n @Hell hound NY doppatta b peeko krvanay DEA hva hain  Malaysia ka

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

Hell hound said:


> or tu nay jo matching sandal laye hain un ka bhi to bata na


Baaji m NY AP ka joora pkr ghaseetna hain agr sandal Ko bura bhala kaha to

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

Mentee said:


> Is there any way that we could file a mercy petition



Justice must be served... 



Hell hound said:


> okay bhai allah hafiz hum ja rahey hain



Jo b kahain, ya bheja ja raha ha... ahahahhahaa....

And this "Teen Tigara Kaam Bigara" doing the same thing here as well. 

Many of us will miss you guys for few days.... take it as vacations for good....

@Moonlight Apam promoted and a bad day started for your guys...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Blue Marlin said:


> i see that i recall she wrote a piece on cpec or the pakistani economy or something like that, but does that really merit a promotion? i thought experience and credibility justifies ones reason for a promotion.
> 
> mind you there's a few who need a demotion.
> 
> sorry for putting a downer on the thread but that's how i see it.


She is smart, has a background in science and is well versed in International relations, a most welcome promotion imo.Kudos



The Sandman said:


> A well deserved promotion without a doubt.
> View attachment 375948
> 
> Congratzzzzz @Moonlight


No question about it.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

LoveIcon said:


> Congrats *dude*


Dude.....Moonlight is a Dudeny....or whatever is the opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ssethii

No wonder the quality of PDF is going down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

ssethii said:


> No wonder the quality of PDF is going down.


I beg to differ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Windjammer said:


> Dude.....Moonlight is a Dudeny....or whatever is the opposite.



OopPpsSs.... Thx foe pointing...

@Moonlight congrats aunty ji

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

django said:


> She is smart, has a background in science and is well versed in International relations, a most welcome promotion imo.Kudos
> 
> 
> No question about it.Kudos


does she have a masters or a degree?


----------



## The Sandman

WTH is wrong with some people? have you guys even saw her posts? and these 4-5 days old members are gonna tell PDF administration who deserve this post and who doesn't? @waz @WAJsal @Zaki

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

Blue Marlin said:


> does she have a masters or a degree?


OHH why did you not say PHd or D.Sc , my dear chap I am not the type of person to openly ask folks about their qualifications or what institution they attended,,,,,but since you seem so interested it is a science degree from a US uni...now please have a good day!



The Sandman said:


> WTH is wrong with some people? have you guys even saw her posts? and these 4-5 days old members are gonna tell PDF administration who deserve this post and who doesn't? @waz @WAJsal @Zaki


Exactly! some folk are becoming ridiculous.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

Blue Marlin said:


> does she have a masters or a degree?


Seems like you are deeply hurt. Its third time you are back to square 1 after I thought you were convinced.

Don't worry one day your turn will also come 

PS: Qualification is not the sole criteria otherwise we wouldn't have rejected members holding PHd degree

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blue Marlin

django said:


> OHH why did you not say PHd or D.Sc , my dear chap I am not the type of person to openly ask folks about their qualifications or what institution they attended,,,,,but since you seem so interested it is a science degree from a US uni...now please have a good day!
> 
> 
> Exactly! some folk are becoming ridiculous.


well its relevant, from here cpec piece she could be from finance,
oh and my day was just great, thanks for asking now you have a good day too.....


----------



## The Sandman

Zaki said:


> Seems like you are deeply hurt. Its third time you are back to square 1 after I thought you were convinced.
> 
> Don't worry one day your turn will also come
> 
> PS: Qualification is not the sole criteria otherwise we wouldn't have rejected members holding PHd degree


Can you take care of a few members here pls? like the one above you? isn't it strange that despite being a 4-5 days old member he knows a lot?


----------



## Blue Marlin

Zaki said:


> Seems like you are deeply hurt. Its third time you are back to square 1 after I thought you were convinced.
> 
> Don't worry one day your turn will also come
> 
> PS: Qualification is not the sole criteria otherwise we wouldn't have rejected members holding PHd degree


im not hurt. i moved on in the morning and when i cam home i saw his notification and responded. too bad our last discussion was on the whatever thread because it was "off topic".


----------



## Hyde

Blue Marlin said:


> im not hurt. i moved on in the morning and when i cam home i saw his notification and responded. too bad our last discussion was on the whatever thread because it was "off topic".


Even this is likely to be deleted as you guys made fuss out of nothing

With 5600 posts you managed to receive 10 positive ratings, she is already got 4 times more despite having less posts. How many articles have you written and posted in life? She published couple of them already and ambitious to do more in future

The history of this forum suggests, we have witnessed dissent from members for most of the promotions but they all agreed with management decisiond afterwards. We don't take decision in hurry, give her some time to prove her worth

Thank you and I expect no more off topic posts

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Blue Marlin

Zaki said:


> Even this is likely to be deleted as you guys made fuss out of nothing
> 
> With 5600 posts you managed to receive 10 positive ratings, she is already got 4 times more despite having less posts. How many articles have you written and posted in life? She published couple of them already and ambitious to do more in future
> 
> The history of this forum suggests, we have witnessed dissent from members for most of the promotions but they all agreed with management decisiond afterwards. We don't take decision in hurry, give her some time to prove her worth
> 
> Thank you and I expect no more off topic posts


the thing is i dont really care about positive ratings, when was the last time you saw a journal or a good article from me? never on this forum. nor do i intend to in the foreseeable future either. do i need to prove myself? are you my dad ? all i asked was what merit she had as i was genuinely interested and you went all loo loo larry.
you need to calm down and lay of the drinks for a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Blue Marlin said:


> well its relevant, from here cpec piece she could be from finance,
> oh and my day was just great, thanks for asking now* you have a good day too*.....


I was , I am and I will!


----------



## Blue Marlin

django said:


> I was , I am and I will!


good for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Blue Marlin said:


> does she have a masters or a degree?


Arey yaar don't spoil the fun, i haven't finished my AS. There is no need for a degree or a qualification.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

WAJsal said:


> Arey yaar don't spoil the fun, i haven't finished my AS. There is no need for a degree or a qualification.


is that level 3 grade? so your about 16/17? 
damn........... 
oh and they dont say arey yaar they say yera........... whatever that means


----------



## WAJsal

Blue Marlin said:


> is that level 3 grade? so your about 16/17?


They do AS in the UK too, comes after GCS, or IGCSE. The rest is off-topic. Point being: you don't have to be a space craft engineer to qualify for TTA. I would go on to say the method of promotion is easily one of the best things about PDF. 


Blue Marlin said:


> oh and they dont say arey yaar they say yera........... whatever that means


You'll teach me Urdu?


----------



## Blue Marlin

WAJsal said:


> They do AS in the UK too, comes after GCS, or IGCSE. The rest is off-topic. Point being: you don't have to be a space craft engineer to qualify for TTA. I would go on to say the method of promotion is easily one of the best things about PDF.
> 
> You'll teach me Urdu?


As in the first year of a levels i get it. bloody kids.................

and i dont know any urdu apart from some swears and salamalikum thats it. and you call every asain guy uncle even though you he's not related to you. same applies to the ladies too but you call them auntie. i know more than you think amigo, and its worth mentioning iv'e been to pakistan. khafee played a dirty one on me and called me a gora a while back. i caught him out on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Blue Marlin said:


> bloody kids.


Still too big for you. 
I'll get you excited: second interviewee will not be a European or a Chinese member. No more questions please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Congratulations . Moonlight is a talented lady.

zaki baba go easy on Blue Marlin as a member he has the right to question. it is another matter that he can't reject this decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue Marlin

WAJsal said:


> Still too big for you.
> I'll get you excited: second interviewee will not be a European or a Chinese member. No more questions please.


a yank



Spring Onion said:


> Congratulations . Moonlight is a talented lady.
> 
> zaki baba* go easy on Blue Marlin *as a member he has the right to question. it is another matter that he can't reject this decision.


he was never hard


----------



## Hell hound

Blue Marlin said:


> he was never hard


bro it seems like you are hurt because they didn't chose you or something .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Spring Onion said:


> Congratulations . Moonlight is a talented lady.
> 
> zaki baba go easy on Blue Marlin as a member he has the right to question. it is another matter that he can't reject this decision.


I am sorry I have had such a bad day today. Can't write in words but I do acknowledge that I am getting furious on everyone 

And when you are in such mood, you repeat the same question thrice, you know what happens at that point.

Apologise to all for my rough behaviour today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue Marlin

Hell hound said:


> bro it seems like you are hurt because they didn't chose you.


i never asked to be tta, then id have responsibilities. 
i blame zaki for blowing things out of proportions






ok thats enough now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Zaki said:


> I am sorry I have had such a bad day today. Can't write in words but I do acknowledge that I am getting furious on everyone
> 
> And when you are in such mood, you repeat the same question thrice, you know what happens at that point.
> 
> Apologise to all for my rough behaviour today


 shadi shuda banda bakhsha jata ha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

django said:


> Congratulations @Moonlight
> 
> 
> She did an excellent piece on CPEC.


just saw it now... pretty good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Blue Marlin said:


> i never asked to be tta, then id have responsibilities.
> i blame zaki for blowing things out of proportions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok thats enough now


I apologise, its not a good day today

But frankly speaking I have employed few drivers in my courier company and it is my habit to speak only once... if I have to repeat twice... it irritates me a lot... and you asked the same questions three times despite receiving lengthy replies 

But I know in normal days I would ignore such posts and move on with life

Thank you / Good night


----------



## Blue Marlin

Zaki said:


> I apologise, its not a good day today
> 
> But frankly speaking I have employed few drivers in my courier company and it is my habit to speak only once... if I have to repeat twice... it irritates me a lot... and you asked the same questions three times despite receiving lengthy replies
> 
> But I know in normal days I would ignore such posts and move on with life
> 
> Thank you / Good night


courier company........ like hermes and royal mail or do you specialise in certain areas e.g large furnature?

i thought you were into selling stuff like electronics, right?

mind you i employ 25 twats of my own, if theycant do the job get rid of them. but for me team are specialists in developing patches and applications in cyber security. but we have a pretty face as the receptionist and some bloke i pay to clean the loon and hover up.


----------



## Hyde

Blue Marlin said:


> courier company........ like hermes and royal mail or do you specialise in certain areas e.g large furnature?
> 
> i thought you were into selling stuff like electronics, right?
> 
> mind you i employ 25 twats of my own, if theycant do the job get rid of them. but for me team are specialists in developing patches and applications in cyber security. but we have a pretty face as the receptionist and some bloke i pay to clean the loon and hover up.


Thats another business

I have a courier company + import mobile accessories + forex + also need to look family business sometimes (road construction, oil, renting out heavy machineries for road construction projects etc) but that is only when I go to Pakistan


----------



## Blue Marlin

Zaki said:


> Thats another business
> 
> I have courier company + import mobile accessories + forex + also need to look family business sometimes (road construction, oil, renting out heavy machineries for road construction projects etc) but that is only when I go to Pakistan


damn you must be quiet well of then?


----------



## WebMaster

Blue Marlin said:


> does she have a masters or a degree?



Degree, degree hoti hai, fake ho ya real! 

Welcome to TTA Moonlight!

Just a reminder, you don't need a PHD to be a TTA here. You just need to be well behaved, articulate and not an ARSE like @vcheng, oh wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Blue Marlin

WebMaster said:


> Degree, degree hoti hai, fake ho ya real!
> 
> Welcome to TTA Moonlight!
> 
> Just a reminder, you don't need a PHD to be a TTA here. You just need to be well behaved, articulate and not an ARSE like @vcheng, oh wait.


english amigo english


----------



## Hyde

Blue Marlin said:


> damn you must be quiet well of then?


Naa just an average person earning bread n butter by doing 3 type of work as 1 doesn't cover all my living expenses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

Zaki said:


> Naa just an average person earning bread n butter by doing 3 type of work as 1 doesn't cover all my living expenses


ever looked at the stock exchange? i made 5 figures just from that alone last year ok it was only £12000 but i blame brexit for that.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Welcome on aboard @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

WebMaster said:


> Degree, degree hoti hai, fake ho ya real!
> 
> Welcome to TTA Moonlight!
> 
> Just a reminder, you don't need a PHD to be a TTA here. You just need to be well behaved, articulate and not an ARSE like @vcheng, oh wait.





Khafee said:


> And that post has been deleted by the mods, to show solidarity with your eastern neighbor.


really solidarity...............


----------



## LA se Karachi

Congratulations!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

WebMaster said:


> Degree, degree hoti hai, fake ho ya real!
> 
> Welcome to TTA Moonlight!
> 
> Just a reminder, you don't need a PHD to be a TTA here. You just need to be well behaved, articulate and not an ARSE like @vcheng, oh wait.



Name calling from Webby? Tsk Tsk. But I am not surprised. How sadly typical.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Blue Marlin said:


> english amigo english


He said "A degree is a degree doesn't matter if it's fake or real"  it was said by the CM of Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Name calling from Webby? Tsk Tsk. But I am not surprised. How sadly typical.



You are notorious for being a pain in the *** and whining about PDF and Pakistan at large. Nothing wrong with that but does make you look like Tarek Fateh kind. But Tarek Fateh is an asshole... and you are a little better.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zibago

WebMaster said:


> You are notorious for being a pain in the *** and whining about PDF and Pakistan at large. Nothing wrong with that but does make you look like Tarek Fateh kind. But Tarek Fateh is an asshole... and you are a little better.


There are Tarik Phatus and then there Tarik Phatus wannabe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KAL-EL

Congrats @Moonlight 

May the force be with you!

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Zibago

KAL-EL said:


> Congrats @Moonlight
> 
> May the force be with you!


(▼皿▼)


----------



## nair

Congrats @Moonlight .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

The Sandman said:


> He said "A degree is a degree doesn't matter if it's fake or real"  it was said by the CM of Balochistan.


oh ............


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Zaki said:


> PS: Qualification is not the sole criteria otherwise we wouldn't have






I have VIP PHD  its gives the privilege to apply anywhere and get the TT MOD or Admin so i demand me and @Mente to be the next Mod

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

WebMaster said:


> You are notorious for being a pain in the *** and whining about PDF and Pakistan at large. Nothing wrong with that but does make you look like Tarek Fateh kind. But Tarek Fateh is an asshole... and you are a little better.



_Badnaam agar hongey tau kia naam na ho ga?_


----------



## T-123456

Congratulations @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Kutay ko bhi agar roz watta maro to wo wapis nahi aye ga kuch dino baad aik gali mein


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Congratulations ,deserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Khafee said:


> Big A~hole or small. They both stink.


Are your flags correct? They mean you are an emirati living in pakistan.


----------



## Khafee

hinduguy said:


> Are your flags correct? They mean you are an emirati living in pakistan.


Thank You Sherlock.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## livingdead

Khafee said:


> Thank You Sherlock.


I can only try..


----------



## Moonlight

@Kaptaan @Spring Onion @Neutron @nair @AUSTERLITZ @LA se Karachi @T-123456 @Khafee 

Thank you so much you all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

Congrats @Moonlight a great addition to the think tank team.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khafee

Moonlight said:


> @Kaptaan @Spring Onion @Neutron @nair @AUSTERLITZ @LA se Karachi @T-123456 @Khafee
> 
> Thank you so much you all.


Sis, you are welcome so much .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abdulbarijan

Blue Marlin said:


> whats her speciality ?
> what qualifications has she got?





ssethii said:


> No wonder the quality of PDF is going down.


OOOOOOhhhhh .... someone's SALTY!! just kidding 

On a serious note, she does usually contribute to social issues & current issues section quite alot and is in fact quite a good level headed poster in addition to that article on CPEC ... so the promotion is in fact very well deserved ...

Anyways ... Congratulations @Moonlight...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blue Marlin

abdulbarijan said:


> OOOOOOhhhhh .... someone's SALTY!! just kidding
> 
> On a serious note, she does usually contribute to social issues & current issues section quite alot and is in fact quite a good level headed poster in addition to that article on CPEC ... so the promotion is in fact very well deserved ...
> 
> Anyways ... Congratulations @Moonlight...


 i dont care about pakistan's social issues, more military and economy really.
for someone who got a medical/science degree she's not bad at writing up on economics.
wrong career path?????


----------



## Moonlight

saiyan0321 said:


> Congrats @Moonlight a great addition to the think tank team.





Khafee said:


> Sis, you are welcome so much .





abdulbarijan said:


> OOOOOOhhhhh .... someone's SALTY!! just kidding
> 
> On a serious note, she does usually contribute to social issues & current issues section quite alot and is in fact quite a good level headed poster in addition to that article on CPEC ... so the promotion is in fact very well deserved ...
> 
> Anyways ... Congratulations @Moonlight...



Thank you people. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haviZsultan

Welcome moonlight. Pleased to have you on the TTA team here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

haviZsultan said:


> Welcome moonlight. Pleased to have you on the TTA team here.





saurav kumar said:


> Congratulations @Moonlight



Thank you.


----------

